# Insanely sane



## Whereamiwhatdoido (Feb 3, 2017)

Hey StP! It's been a while since I've been posting, though I'm always always lurking and having a solemn joy of your wonderful stories, pictures and experiences. 

I'm off the road since March last year, I am trying my best to settle in my apartment, somewhere in a town with 65000 other people. 

Through last year and into this, my main task has been to get some professional to diagnose my mental well-being. And alas, 3 doctors, some terapeuts, a psychologist and a lot of distress later, they're all telling me that I'm sane, healthy and that there's nothing actually wrong with me. Now that's good news, it's the exact thing I was hoping they'd tell me, but still it's the one thing that succumbs me in fear. 

Practically I just hate people in modern society, and can't really find that feeling of security on the road anymore. So that's my dilemma, the last shrink I spoke to told me to go find a hippie-commune to co-exist in.

What really brought me home was that I felt a need to have friends, like long-term friends who knows me and who I can confide in with all my trust, so that when I do go on the road, there'll be somebody to share those experiences with when returning home. 

Really I'd like to travel, but still keep my apartment, so there'll be somewhere I can go back to when the need comes. Though all my working experiences, ideas and dreams are volunteer work. I can't stand to waste my time in a lousy job to make rent, but I'll gladly work 16 hours a day for free if it's for the right cause. 

I guess this is much of a rant really, how are you guys dealing with problems of the like? Is there somebody with some useful tips, perhaps experiences they'd like to share? 

Best regards, and keep the roads alive my friends!

where am I what do I do


----------



## beersalt (Feb 3, 2017)

Three words. Black Bear Ranch. Go.


----------



## ped (Feb 3, 2017)

get an RV and make it your apartment


----------



## beersalt (Feb 3, 2017)

Agreed ^


----------



## xpolx (Feb 26, 2017)

truck/van boatlife everytime


----------

